# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Mesos Diabetes Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Mesos Diabetes Centrum
Paranadreef 2
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van Mesos Diabetes Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Mesos Diabetes Centrum.*

----------

